# The forgotten detailing items.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had a bit of a sort out of some stock I have of detailing items and what I still have and use that never get a mention or rarely get a mention anywhere on here. I know there is a whole host of shampoos, QD, waxes and so on. So can you think of items that don't get a mention on here like they once did. I can certainly name a couple if not more that don't get a mention like they used too. They are :

Meguires last touch, still holds its own in a very competitive QD category and Poor Boys bug squash which I still use and it's still very effective. Both have been around the detailing scene for a number of years now but hardly get a mention. So guys, you name products that seem to have been forgotten on this forum,why? and do they still cut the mustard.


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

Some forgotten gems...

Meguiar's triple duty brush.
Chemical Guy's Citrus Wash & Gloss.
Brinkman light.
Poor Boy's Natural Look dressing. 
Klearkote Pink Mouse.
Meguiar's Soft Wash Gel (I used to love this stuff).


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Life before the venerable DAS6 was populated by the Porter Cable, complete with a transformer to take the voltage down to 110v!


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

FK1000p


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

Still got my old 110v Porter Cable,which is still working very well 
I also still have a full bottle of Zymol HD cleanse I bought in 2007 after it was recommended on here ,do you think it will still be active lol


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

detailR said:


> Some forgotten gems...
> 
> Meguiar's triple duty brush.
> Chemical Guy's Citrus Wash & Gloss.
> ...


Now they are some forgotten gems, I still use Poor Boys natural look dressing and it smells divine, makes you want to drink it lol. Chemical guys also don't get a mention on here to often. :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

I still have a bottle of Jeffs Werkstatt Prime in the garage (which I used on some chrome trim to remove some water marks the other week and still takes some beating)

Jeffs Werkstatt Prime
Jeffs Prime strong
Jeffs Acrylic Jett Trigger


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

Poorboys Wheel Wax/Paste - found my tub at the weekend for a job that I had on. There wasn't time for a full wheel coating and Poorboys reminded me why it had been my first Wheel protection purchase

I also found a whole Mer kit when clearing up the garage


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I still have nearly 10 litres of Demon Shine in my cellar!


----------



## dhali (Mar 12, 2006)

Mad Ad said:


> I still have a bottle of Jeffs Werkstatt Prime in the garage (which I used on some chrome trim to remove some water marks the other week and still takes some beating)
> 
> Jeffs Werkstatt Prime
> Jeffs Prime strong
> Jeffs Acrylic Jett Trigger


I still have thse too


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

SmartWax (pink) - smells very nice, very very easy to apply / remove and gives a fantastic finish, just doesn’t last that long...


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Planet polish wheel seal and shine, still have half a bottle in the garage.
Megs no 7 wax.
Autosol metal polish, its that old its still in a tube.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Some old stuff i still have lying around, from memory - 

Clearkote yellow moose and carnuaba moose
Duragloss 901 - awesome shampoo and cherry smell
Heritage Wax - fantastic cottage industry liquid wax that is no more 
Megs #7, #80 & #83 (although one of them smells like rotten eggs :lol
A load of Sterling trade stuff, I still use the windscreen cleaner


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Carlack NSC68
Collinite 476s/845


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Wet Glaze 2
Aerospace 303


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

HEADPHONES said:


> I still have nearly 10 litres of Demon Shine in my cellar!


I had a car in during the week for mot and service. I don't think it had ever been washed. I had a little time free and gave it a quick going over and spray/rinsed it with some Demon Shine that had been stood in a box for years..
He was over the moon when it was collected. He thought it looked as good as when he bought it.
It just goes to show, that, no matter what we think some people are very easily pleased and perfectly happy with a modest outcome.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I did have 3 bottles of demon shine, spray on shine. Till the wife found it incredibly useful on our gloss finished kitchen unit doors!


----------



## Stewie1873 (Oct 25, 2014)

Dodo juice red mist, I used to use it on my old RX8’s as my go to after drying them, got all nostalgic and ordered some from cyc and used it today on my Leon which has MOHs on it, to be fair I find myself going back to Dodo juice a lot lately


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Bulkhead said:


> Life before the venerable DAS6 was populated by the Porter Cable, complete with a transformer to take the voltage down to 110v!


That be fighting talk.

I still use mine. :lol:


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

I dont have to go far to find some old forgotten gems (some I still use, others .... well... not so much these days... some I still havent used :doublesho )

- Autobrite pink sheen (ads nice gloss to black plastics, not too much and not too little)
- Autobrite cherry glaze (ads great shine, but not much of a protection)
- Autobrite Euphoria (nice to use polish, reminds me of AF Tripple)
- Autobrite Extreme glaze (fills nice)
- Poorboys waxes (easy to use)
- Victoria waxes (looks great, lasts like a week)
- Auto Finesse Temptation & Desire (great waxes from AF...I really like them)
- Prima Epic (which is...well...epic...really good sealant)
- CG Glazes...lots and lots of them (some are OK, some are not or should I say they dont do much)
- OPT Opti seal (Its still my favorite rinse aid product, protection isnt long lasting but its so easy to use and fast to apply)


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

camerashy said:


> Wet Glaze 2
> Aerospace 303


Still use Aerospace 303, havent found anything better yet. In fact just bought another bottle last week :thumb:


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

Mad Ad said:


> I still have a bottle of Jeffs Werkstatt Prime in the garage (which I used on some chrome trim to remove some water marks the other week and still takes some beating)
> 
> Jeffs Werkstatt Prime
> Jeffs Prime strong
> Jeffs Acrylic Jett Trigger


Still got this kit too, used it on the Aygo wrapped roof the other week to give it some protection.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

One thing that seems to have been forgotten is the good old B&Q Cellulose Decorating Sponge!


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

350Chris said:


> Poorboys Wheel Wax/Paste - found my tub at the weekend for a job that I had on.


I loved applying and buffing it off but it had crap durability.



Mad Ad said:


> FK1000p





woodym3 said:


> Planet polish wheel seal and shine.


Annoyingly, I bought a bottle off someone and then lost it. How does it hold up these days?



Shiny said:


> Duragloss 901 - awesome shampoo and cherry smell


For several years, this was my go to shampoo. Until I discovered BH auto wash.

For me:
I still use Autoglym Fast Glass.
Up until recently, I still used Megs Last Touch
I have Megs Metal Polysh


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Not quite from the dawn of time but I still rate Prima Amigo. It's gone out of fashion with the new sealants and coatings requiring a squeaky clean base but I have a feeling I'm going to be digging this out and topping it with Vic's Red soon.


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

I have two Gems still in the garage.

Polished Bliss Project Awesome
Jeffs Werkstat acrylic kit
:devil:


----------



## Compo (Jul 22, 2010)

Loy Blocks

An abrasive rubber block mostly used to brighten alloy suffering from white worm.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

I remembered I have a bottle of Dodo Juice Born to be Mild shampoo, and forget how good the shampoo is, a few years back every man and his dog was using it!!!, great shampoo.


----------



## mike90 (Jan 30, 2016)

Mad Ad said:


> I remembered I have a bottle of Dodo Juice Born to be Mild shampoo, and forget how good the shampoo is, a few years back every man and his dog was using it!!!, great shampoo.


Yes I still have a bottle of this. Great stuff!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I found so much the other day in the garage. Victoria Wax Shampoo, Duragloss waterless wash and the Duragloss range ( I wish we could still get this here, Aquawax was excellent), Zaino Z2 and the polycharger stuff, Zymol wheel cleaner (the one that smells of peppermint), Meg adjustable vent brush thing. I'm sure there is more stuff.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

camerashy said:


> Wet Glaze 2
> Aerospace 303


I still have these two gems and both in regular use.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Wet Glaze was supposed to be really good wasn't it ? Stopped making it didn't they or something like that ?


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow, poly charger. I remember people raving about that fad back in the day.

I've got the Klasse twins kicking about somewhere.



Mad Ad said:


> I remembered I have a bottle of Dodo Juice Born to be Mild shampoo, and forget how good the shampoo is, a few years back every man and his dog was using it!!!, great shampoo.


Best shampoo ever bar my favourite carpro reset.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Einszett shampoo really liked this. Very slick with great cleaning.

The paint sealant was very good too as long as you worked outside and didn't sniff it. It was incredibly solvent heavy

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've still got 1.3 bottles of Wet Glaze 2 left - super stuff. I also still use, and like, Perficio from Concourse Car Care (both now gone), a very good cleanser polish.


----------



## ZTChris (Feb 19, 2012)

Wolf chemicals stuff. Dont see it for sale any more. Prima Amigo. Great stuff often forgotten


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

Harly wax
Clearkote red moose glaze
Megs step 1/2/3 system


----------



## Izzy (Oct 31, 2008)

What about the green bottled Max Wax, dusted like no tomorrow but gave a great shine.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

xlfive said:


> Still got my old 110v Porter Cable,which is still working very well
> I also still have a full bottle of Zymol HD cleanse I bought in 2007 after it was recommended on here ,do you think it will still be active lol


:thumb:. Snap. I have the Porter Cable, complete with mighty heavy power adapter, HD Cleanse and Titanium in the Fridge in its silk bag..

And I bought a couple of bottles of Soft Wash Gel the other week, great stuff and smells fantastic.

Another favourite is Megs Hyper Wash.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Bouncers Bead Juice seems to have been replaced by Gyeon Wet Coat but it’s still good stuff. Like others have said, I still like Aerospace 303 and recently found myself using Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection which has been around for decades and it’s still a great product.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

It depends what generation and geographic location you got into detailing, as to what is considered 'forgotten' or 'outdated' in your arsenal, but there's a couple items sitting in mine that most would consider anachronistic... 

1. Klasse Twins (AIO, in particular, I still use all the time. This or CarLack Complete should be in everyone's arsenal; it's just so useful for all those little bits and bobs.) 
2. Klasse Vinyl, Leather, Rubber, & Plastic Cleaner / Protectant (Lovely satin finish...)
3. Meguiar's Quick Interior Detailer (Lovely matte finish, for those who don't like interior dressings, but want something to keep their interior looking nice.)
4. P21S/R222 Total Auto Wash (If you have delicate classic materials, this is an amazing APC. Also if you are shampooing carpets by hand.).
5. P21S/R222 Bodywork Conditioning Shampoo (A very gentle shampoo if you have a skin condition, or are using more natural waxes.).
6. P21S/R222 Metal Polishing Soap (Great for bulk work removing oxidation, and whenever you need a metal polish that is easy to strip.)
7. Simichrome (Such an old-school metal polish, but not much betters it for the finer work.)

Then you have products like M205, ONR, B&S/CG's pads, BTBM, etc, which have been around for quite a long time, and haven't had major formulation change for well over 5-years (Sometimes 10+), but still remain popular. 

Since the price increase, and decline of availability, Wolf's isn't the awesome buy it was, but this is another that belongs on this list... Wolf's Glass Guard still has the best balance of forgiving application/performance of all the glass sealants I've used. At one point, it was just under 30 for 150ml. :doublesho

- Steampunk


----------

